# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  IDSC Tailsitter, agile and robust flying vehicle, Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control, ETH Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control

"Design and Implementation of an Unmanned Tail-sitter"

by Roman Bapst, Robin Ritz, Lorenz Meier and Marc Pollefeys
2015 IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems (IROS) Congress Center Hamburg
September 28 - October 2, 2015. Hamburg, Germany

----------


## Airicist

The IDSC Tailsitter

Published on Jul 22, 2016




> The IDSC Tailsitter: an agile and robust flying vehicle combining hover capabilities with efficient forward flight
> 
> This video introduces the IDSC Tailsitter which has been designed at the Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control, ETH Zurich.
> 
> The airframe is based on a Clark Y profile and designed such that for regular flight the pitching moment vanishes for zero flap angle, and such that the aerodynamic neutral point coincides with the vehicle's center of gravity. The objective of this design is to allow agile maneuvers for all flight regimes and to avoid flap angle saturation problems caused by large trim angles.
> 
> The vehicle is controlled by a global controller enabling recovery to hover from any initial condition. A cascaded control architecture is used: Based on position and velocity errors an outer control loop computes a desired attitude keeping the vehicle in coordinated flight, while an inner control loop tracks the desired attitude using a lookup table with precomputed optimal attitude trajectories. The attitude control algorithm is presented in the research paper "A Global Strategy for Tailsitter Hover Control", International Symposium on Robotics Research (ISRR), 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘IDSC Tailsitter’ flying robot performs vertical loops and easily transitions between hover and forward flight"

by Robin Ritz
July 28, 2016

----------

